# Lift-Test-Tag Arnsberg



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. April 2014)

Hallo Menschen !

Am Sonntag findet ab 14:00 Uhr am Skilift Arnsberg in der Rhön ein Lifttesttag statt, bzgl. Eines angedachten Bikepark Konzepts. 

Möglichst viele Teilnehmer sind erwünscht um dem Betreiber Interesse zu signalisieren.

Es wird eine simple Strecke mit ein paar Sprüngen abgesteckt, geht ja in erster Linie um den Lift.

Alle kommen, alle einladen, ist wichtig um ein Projekt in der Region zu Realisieren, nachdem das Wasserkuppen Projekt gescheitert ist.

Gruß
André


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. April 2014)

Hier noch das Event dazu !

Bitte Leute einladen !

https://www.facebook.com/events/624387617642309/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbiker23 (5. Oktober 2017)

Was ist denn aus dem Projekt geworden?


----------



## tobisnet (5. Oktober 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/bikeparkrhoen

03. August 2017:


> Servus liebe Bikeparkfreunde!
> 
> Nach der Zustimmung des Stadtrates, haben wir nun eine vorläufige Streckenplanung durchgeführt.
> 
> ...


----------

